
Luna, the visual way to create software - trueduke
https://medium.com/@luna_language/luna-the-visual-way-to-create-software-c4db520d6d1e
======
hrbrmstr
Congrats to the team for launching something in 2018 on macOS without it being
signed! Great way to encourage good security & safety practices for data folks
on macOS! Signing is super hard, too. Totally not baked in to any workflows.

------
Sir_Substance
Hey, I'm glad this has made it out the door! Been waiting for it for about a
year now, congrats to the team.

